# XD Bi-Tone vs All Black



## DTrain (Jan 25, 2008)

What are the pros and cons of getting an XD in bi-tone (ss-black) vs all black?


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Friends giving ya crap about it, lol. I was "test" a green one and they gave crapped all over me. I like them. Sorry, did not see the ss .


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks very cool?

I doubt there is any real benefit, besides looks.

I have the Bitone 45 Service.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The stainless will probably show scratches less. 

If I get an XD 45, I plan to get the one with the stainless slide.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Some folks like the looks of SS.

It used to be stainless was recommended for anticorrosion against sweat. Ie. IWB or deep cover in hot climates.

Some folks believe light colored guns provide BGs with a target designator in low light.

SS does not show holster wear as much as other finishes.

Some claim hard chroming is a more durable finish.

In the end its personal preference.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*SSvs all black & XD vs GLOCKS*

I have a all black 45 tactical mod and its great no wear at all . 
its what you like as far as SS vs. all black there the same don't listen to people ,if you are worried about it rusting you need to take better care of a gun if it rust , and it should never let a gun rust anyways,unless you like to let you gun get wet & sit and not clean it then I don't know of any gun that can put up with that 
also have you went to Springfield's web sites to see the results of the destruction test that proves that XD's take a better beating & out perform glocks in the test sorry glock guys but the truth is out
http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php


----------



## devilslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

i wish they offer them in a urban grey ..like the walther..(either the 9mm or .22) has


----------

